# Caterwall (Graphic Novel) - [IT HAS CATS!!]



## Laphin (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'd like to introduce you to not one, but two things!!

First, Spain Fischer (aka SophieCabra) is creating a fantastic medieval world around the Kingdom of Caterwall.  Caterwall is the story of Pax, the orphaned son of one of the kingdom of Katiaâ€™s greatest knights. As he nears adulthood he should be taking on the mantle his father left behind, but his impatience with the slow pace of his life in the capital city of Caterwall makes him few friends. In the course of stumbling upon a plot to threaten Caterwall, Pax finds himself banished from the city for good. Left to his own devices, he must now figure out his place in the world, and whether the call of freedom is stronger than the call to duty.

You can see more of this at http://www.caterwall.com/

Now secondly, there's another project brewing behind the story.  To make Caterwall into a full blown AUDIO STORY!  This is what I, "Laphin Hyena" am putting together as the creative director on the audio side of the story.  I have already voiced the first 6 pages myself as a sample and you can listen to that AND read along in the video below, but FIRST.  If this takes off, I will be bringing other voice talents in to help bring these characters to life, because as much as I'd like to... I CANNOT VOICE THEM ALL, haha...

So while the comic itself is a definate product which will be released in January 2014 as a full and complete 100 page graphic novel, the audio side of the story is something I will need your help on... I'm not asking for money.  The ONLY thing I need is to know how many of you actually want to see the audio side of this come to be.  I need you and your friends who enjoy this comic to voice your interest to my Furaffinity Page which you can visit below.

The more people that are actually interested, this will motivate me to go forward and bring Spain's created world of Caterwall alive just that much more.  As a child I was a big fan of interactive story telling...  I'm sure a lot of you have had a Teddy Ruxpin!  That's what I'm set out to do here.  So pass this entry around to your friends... there's an entry on my FA journal you can pass around as well.  Go on twitter and tweet the video!

If you are interested, both SophieCabra and myself want to hear about it... SHOUT ON OUR PAGE!!  We'll be looking to see how many want the audio side come to life.

Without further blabbering.. here is the audio of the pages from the Comic that have been released thus far. 
(Yes, I am aware of the change with the comic panels I need to make for easier reading, which will be done.  Each panel will appear as it's voiced.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRc9A1gg7UM

Spain Fischer - (Creator & Illustrator):  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sophiecabra  (Don't be shy!  Talk to us!)
Laphin Hyena - (Audio Creative Director):  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/laphin/ 

Laphin's Twitter: https://twitter.com/Laphin
Sophie's Twitter:  https://twitter.com/Sophiecabra


----------

